# Beginning to stock my humidor....



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

So I have been stocking slowly based on what I've been trying recently, and my first couple five packs came today... I have a box on box of 8-5-8 maduro on back order (my go to, favorite anytime cigar), but this is what came today!

I've been excited about the La Aroma de Cuba for some time now, to happy to have some curing finally! The Black Pearl were gratis as part of the order, and the Hoyo De Monterrey are part of a Christmas 5 pack I'm passing along to a family member.









Here's some of what I currently have sitting around in the humidor, curing for the summer time.. I'm actually saving the Master Blends (enjoying one when my son is born in January someplace warm!) The Garcia family I picked up from FS, and is one of their specials they run monthly with the various producers. These are absolutely awesome! They have been in there for 1.5 months, but I've had three, and loved every single one of them. Great taste, and consistent burn!! The rest are on the bottom part of the humidor, curing in the respective box. They will be joined by my box of 8-5-8 Maduros, when they get here.









Shelf #2 houses the dominicans (fake cubans) my parents picked up for me when they were on vacation. For $20\box, they are a steal, and a good hand out cigar to people who occasionally smoke. Can't beat it, and actually they have been aging for a year now, which has really made them a reasonable cigar. There is also a maze of Gran Habano 3 SLS, which btw, have been excellent, and get better with every week they are in there.









Here is the humidor before it was stocked, and looks much better now!

















Thanks for looking, and it's exciting expanding my collection as well as being able to actually store boxes and AGE them! I'm movin' on up :smoke2:

EDIT: the pictures are attached, I don't have enough posts yet to insert links... doh!!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice! I am coming over!


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

LLave said:


> Nice! I am coming over!


Anytime you're in the area, all are welcome! I can't wait to post links because, all 5 pictures are visible if you click the first one, but ideally I wanted each picture to show up after each paragraph and description. oh well.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, very nice - another maddie lover, I see! Love the end table cabinet humi and a very nice selection of smokes. Well done!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats, very nice setup, I gotta ask, but do you think the glass top would be affected by the lamp light, would it affect or discolor the sticks? I have no idea, maybe some FOG could help out, it may be nothing, but I would hate for you to find out the hard way-like I said IDK, just something I thought about looking at your setup


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Holy canoli! If I still lived in the SE area of the city, well, your doorbell would be ringing now.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Good gawd, man! What's your address? I'll bring some steaks over!


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

cow!!! holy


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful collection you have there!


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!! This is my first real non desktop humidor and I'm getting to the point where I am really starting to be able to taste the intricacies of the sticks. I'm certainly an amateur, but enjoying it so far!

Regarding the light, it is rarely on for more than 30 seconds at a time, but point well taken. I will keep an eye on that. I have also since added a couple of new additions that will be aging until the summer, Ashton vsg eclipse, and vsg puro sol. A family member also got me two AF canones for when my child is born. I just need to figure out how to warm the garage up, and actually ventilate it effectively. When that happens, game on!

If anyone is in the area, let me know, PM me!


----------



## nthetank (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice table and collection


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

nthetank said:


> Very nice table and collection


Thanks! I have a box of 8-5-8 Maduros coming, and RP Signature series Maduros........ I'm a maduro nut..


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

Another addition to the humi just came in today.............. yum!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice looking Humidor and great selection of Sticks Congrats and never met before so welcome to Puff. 

James


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> Very nice looking Humidor and great selection of Sticks Congrats and never met before so welcome to Puff.
> 
> James


Thanks! I very much enjoy the community here, and wealth of information available.


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

drool audibly hitting the floor over here. have fun getting through those, man


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

nice stash! :thumb:


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

xtlosx said:


> Anytime you're in the area, all are welcome! I can't wait to post links because, all 5 pictures are visible if you click the first one, but ideally I wanted each picture to show up after each paragraph and description. oh well.


Wow, fantastic set up... Wish I would have seen this post while I was in Chicagoland for two weeks on business... I spent a week in downtown at hotel felix and a week in Schaumburg (though I was actually staying in Bloomingdale at the Hilton Indian Lakes) Would have been great to meet up with a fellow BOTL.


----------

